# The Second Brain!!



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

I had a revelation last night!!!

I have a book called "The Second Brain." It's all about 'the gut' and includes all the normal medical stuff PLUS discussion of the 'gut instinct,' 'gut reactions', 'a feeling in the gut,'.

I can't get into the whole 'revelation' I had here but wanted to share the title of this book. The author is Michael D. Gershon, M. D. It's very readable and funny lots of times.

What I want to ask you guys is whether any of you have 'gastrointestinal' symptoms, even mild ones, and even only occasionally. I also want to ask if your psychological 'stuff' could possible be described in some ways as 'having two wills'....like there's 'you' and then the 'other you.'  This could be EXTREMELY SIGNIFICANT! I can explain this later. Also, even if you don't have 'stomach' stuff but this description of your 'state of being' seems to fit, that counts!! Oh, yeh, and if you feel psychologically better while eating or shortly after eating that lasts for a while. This could be significant but not absolutely necessary if any of the other fits either singly or in combination.

Let me know, okay? Please! You can send a private message if you don't want to put it out here. :wink:


----------



## Xu (May 6, 2006)

This is an old post, but I feel bad.. you were so excited and no one responded? 

"whether any of you have 'gastrointestinal' symptoms" -Yes. In general I have such problems and it's worse if I feel especially nervous about something. 
"possible be described in some ways as 'having two wills'" -Not sure. Possibly.
"if you feel psychologically better while eating or shortly after eating that lasts for a while." -I like eating but I think it's because it gives me something to do. I don't feel "lost" and "pointless" while I'm eating. I have to eat, so I'm doing it, and all is well.


----------



## Bedge (Nov 2, 2005)

In the middle of my DR, I definatly have two wills. Like I have to fight or battle with myself. Is that what you meant?


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

"I've been listening to my gut for my whole life. And I've come to conclusion that my guts have shit for brains!" - High Fidelity.

But seriously, "gut instinct" etc = intuition IMO. And yes its very important.


----------

